# Good Humidor for around $150



## villani77 (Jun 14, 2012)

I just got into cigar smoking and i want to get a humidor to start my collection. I want a decent sized one (150-500). I really like the vicksburg because of size and the glass top but its out of stock. So im looking at the havana foot locker, any good? I do want one with a glass top but cant find any other good sized ones with it. And what should i use to keep the humidity and how to i condition it or break it it? thanks all for the help


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

I just recently got into cigars as well... After a little lurking and research I settled on a tupperdor as my first humidor... It was cheaper and holds humidity perfectly! I'm kinda glad I did cuz I've also been picking up sticks like woah, and now ready to invest into boxes and 5 packs... So I may be upgrading to a winedor or coolidor... Now of your dead set into a wooden unit for sure I'm pretty sure others can be of more assistance, 

Good luck!


----------



## villani77 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, but I do want a medium to large humidor as a piece for my living room. If i out grow it i will most likely go to a coolidor for aging and such.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Why do you want a glass top? Sunlight, or any light is really not good for cigar storage. Plus the glass tends to not have a good seal to the wood, letting out precious humidity.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

This is the one I have and it holds humidity and temp steady, looks better in person then the picture, and it's only $80.

Glass Humidors

I couldn't be happier!


----------



## villani77 (Jun 14, 2012)

I just like the idea of being able to see through the top. Maybe just ocd lol. But im thinking of the salerno from tamp humidors, anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Here's what I have:









With shipping it came out just under $100. Holds humidity well.


----------



## villani77 (Jun 14, 2012)

Also what the best way to humidify it? What should i order with it? A new hydrometer?


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

villani77 said:


> Also what the best way to humidify it? What should i order with it? A new hydrometer?


If it comes with an analog hygrometer (mine did) definitely look into something like the hygroset ii (@$15 on Amazon). Humidification is your call if you want beads, kitty litter or something else.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

I went with xikar digital hydrometer and beads. Xikar.com or amazon.com


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Good call.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## villani77 (Jun 14, 2012)

Does any one have any input on the Salerno Humidor from tampahumidor? Should I be worried about the seal from all the glass? I really like this one. I would post a link but I don't have 30 posts yet. Also how many beads should i get for this one?


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

If you guys are looking for something that's a pretty good size for a decent price ($199), check out the Oxford, I received this as a birthday gift last year and love it








Cigar Cabinet Humidors - Commercial Display


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

villani77 said:


> Does any one have any input on the Salerno Humidor from tampahumidor? Should I be worried about the seal from all the glass? I really like this one. I would post a link but I don't have 30 posts yet. Also how many beads should i get for this one?


I can't speak for the Salerno but my Venetian that I posted a link for I've had no problems with seal or fluctuations.

One thing about glass top is you can't put the humidification beads above your cigars, it has to be on the bottom. With mine (venetian) it's half glass top so I am able to see my smokes, and able to keep my beads on the lid as well.

As far as beads go I just bought the rectangle because it's what fit where the stock humidifier was.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

raycarlo said:


> If you guys are looking for something that's a pretty good size for a decent price ($199), check out the Oxford, I received this as a birthday gift last year and love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell of a nice humi! Especially at that price!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I dunno. At that price I'd just bump a little and go for a wineador for more storage.


----------



## Carts (May 12, 2012)

Use beads or Boveda packs for humidification, also, keep in mind that glass is not a good insulant, so make sure you can store it in a room that can match what you want it to be inside your humidor.


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

villani77 said:


> I just got into cigar smoking and i want to get a humidor to start my collection. I want a decent sized one (150-500). I really like the vicksburg because of size and the glass top but its out of stock. So im looking at the havana foot locker, any good? I do want one with a glass top but cant find any other good sized ones with it. And what should i use to keep the humidity and how to i condition it or break it it? thanks all for the help


Although it doesn't have glass, you can get the "Havana Foot Locker" or the "Medici" (same humidor) for around $150. It holds about 400-500 cigars. It is a good value for the number of cigars it holds. They have them at Tampa Humidor and Cheap Humidors. I did the initial humidification of the humidor by putting a bowl of water in it for several days. I also put PG solution on the humidifiers that came with it and put them in it at the same time. I use the humidifiers that came with it to keep it humidified, using PG cigar solution on them. You can also use a little container of Xikar crystals or a similar product from Humicare that is a plastic jar full of blue humidifying spheres. Be sure and get a digital hygrometer.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

All the above posts make sense to me. Do a little research here at Puff and you will probably find atleast one answer to any questions you have.

While doing yourresearch and seasoning whatever humidor you decide on, a tupperdor will keep yourstash safe.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

raycarlo said:


> If you guys are looking for something that's a pretty good size for a decent price ($199), check out the Oxford, I received this as a birthday gift last year and love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like it. This is exactly what my wife and I have been looking for. Great price. Where did I put my CC? :wink:


----------



## iilee (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey Eric, Ray, Terry did you guys buy your humis from 1st class humidor? I need some more space and i really like the look of their humis. You guys pretty satistfied with that vendor? If not maybe ill just spend some more money on a handmade humi.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

iilee said:


> Hey Eric, Ray, Terry did you guys buy your humis from 1st class humidor? I need some more space and i really like the look of their humis. You guys pretty satistfied with that vendor? If not maybe ill just spend some more money on a handmade humi.


Hi Iilee, I found my humi of 1st class humidors but ended up buying my desktop on thompson and my cabinet tower on craigslist. Both are sold on 1stclass and I am extremely please with both even though I didn't buy from there, they are the same models offered. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Koldfront-Bottle-Capacity-Thermoelectric-Cooler/dp/B000KL0MKM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1341133044&sr=8-2&keywords=wine+refrigerator


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

Carts said:


> Use beads or Boveda packs for humidification, also, keep in mind that glass is not a good insulant, so make sure you can store it in a room that can match what you want it to be inside your humidor.


I have a glass top bailey 100 count humidor and it keeps perfect RH. I would say make sure that the glass is solid on the system and the seal on the humidor is good. Others may have had a bad experience but mine has been great...its super nice looking at those naked sticks sitting there. Only down fall is make sure the humidor does not receive any direct sunlight.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I got a 250ct treasure dome for $100 on cbid. It hold a rock solid 65%. I made some mods to it for maximum airflow.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ussion/289540-what-100-will-get-you-cbid.html


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

On the topic of the seal of the glass on a glasstop humidor, I've read some people talk about using things like food grade silicone sealant on ones that weren't perfect. If you really have your heart set on a glasstop and whichever you get doesn't have a perfect seal, and you're handy, you could probably make it a perfect seal. But I'm just saying what I read a few times.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

This is the best 150 stick humidor i own holds temp and R/H like no ones business!
http://www.***************.com/ciga...emporary-~-by-altadis-usa-cigar/223-12923.htm

Unfortunately for $150 its hit or miss as a rules of thumb when buying a humidor 2-3 dollars per stick is a reasonable price to pay for a good humidor.
Stay away from anything with the word cheap in it.
Quality made humidors and cheap do not go hand in hand.

For some reason it won't let me post the link its the third one down on this page of the google search!

http://www.google.com/search?q=rome...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

For me, I not only want a humi, I want a piece of art so I went with a Waxingmoon. It's curly maple and bloodwood with a bronzed mirrored top. Holds around 300/400 cigars and holds humidity/temperature perfectly. When someone walks into my house it's the first thing they see and want to talk about. It has 2 levels of half trays (or you can get full trays) and 1 level of dividers. I had no problem with construction or appearance and plan on getting another. I also have a Daniel Marshall at 3 times the cost that is a constant battle to maintain rH. I plan on getting another Waxingmoon and giving the DM to my wife for a jewelry box.


----------



## iilee (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey Dave you mind posting some pictures of your waxingmoon humi? I didnt know you can get bigger ones. Can you talk about how much you paid?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

If you want the best Ed is the way to go!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm on vacation,but I'll post some pics when I get home. I paid $400 for it and it's my go to and holds my best cigars. Google waxing moon humidors and take a look. Ed was great to deal with and i never had a problem communicating with him. I also have an Adorini coming that got good reviews, the only problem being its coming from frickin' Italy!


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

I got a really nice Cuban crafters humidor for 100$, fits 120 cigars, looks great and holds humidity great


----------

